# Evans Heads fly in 2014



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2014)

Took the family down to the airfield at Evans Heads in Northern NSW for the annual fly in. This was the first time I've been here and for a small show, it had some great aircraft on display. During WWII, this airfield was home to No1 Bombing and Gunnery school, mainly flying types such as fairey battles, Ansons etc. Apparently over a 1000 aircrew who trained here were killed on ops, many in BC over Europe.
First pics are of the always impressive Avenger  unfortunately she did not fly today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2014)

Good stuff! Seems strange to us up top of the World, having a show so early in the year!


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2014)

Great pics.

Blue skies seem strange as well !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2014)

Good pics Andy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2014)

Two thumbs up Andy.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice shots with nice camera and best skills!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2014)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Up next is a CAC Wirraway, airworthy but didn't fly on the Sunday, doesn't matter though as I could look at this beauty all day long  Looks good in front of the airfields last surviving Bellman hanger from the war.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2014)

That is a spiffy looking aircraft.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2014)

More good stuff. Keep them coming.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. Next up is a Grumman Mallard. This was a first for me and I thought see was beaut! Pretty rare to see one down our part of the world as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice pics Andy.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice looking T-6, I really liked the colour scheme on this one.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2014)

Great pics Andy. I presume the 'Mallard' is the civilian version of the 'Albatross' - always fancied one as a 'holiday cruiser' !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool shots Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 18, 2014)

Next up is a CAC Mustang.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2014)

Love those shots Andy, good stuff man...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. The second Wirraway to attend, this one in a post war trainer scheme.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2014)

Good stuff Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good shots Andy!


----------

